# How do i make my eyebrows thicker?



## ceri2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Im not sure if this is the right forum but it was the nearest to my topic i could find!

basically, ever since i was around 13 i have plucked my eyebrows to quite a fine line (im 20 now), and now i feel they are too thin and i want to make them a bit thicker so they look more natural and generally better.

the only problem is if i leave my eyebrows for a few days i will get random stray hairs appearing above or below and i have to pluck them because they will look really scraggly and messy if i dont.

so whats the best way to make them thicker without having to look like a wilderbeast in the process??

thanks!!


----------



## Solimar (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, this is the wrong forum, hun...but to help for now, what I can suggest is really waiting for them to grow before plucking/waxing them hardcore anymore. You can pluck the strays, but leave it at that. It takes time. You can always use a brow powder to make the appearance of thicker brows, like Benefit Browzing.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 24, 2008)

I read an article that states Rogaine can help eyebrow hair grow back.

I think a dermatologist would prescribe it.


----------



## peachface (Jan 24, 2008)

You could try those eyebrow &amp; lash products that are supposed to condition and promote hair growth. I've tried Ardell and although it didn't make my lashes longer like I had hoped, I think it did make my eyebrow and lash hair healthier, stronger and maybe a bit thicker...


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 24, 2008)

castor oil, rub it in at night. It worked miracles on mine.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 24, 2008)

i was going to suggest castor oil (Andi mentioned it in that thread). you can also take a look at this one : growing out the brows : what do you use ? and this one : can i grow eyebrows ?


----------



## bubbleluv (Feb 14, 2008)

i tried vaseline on my eyelashes and they are definitely longer and thicker. and vitamine e is supposed to be really good too but i have only just started using that so can't say anything about it from experience


----------



## MariaCosta (Jan 24, 2014)

Eyebrows define and accentuate your facial features. so that i want thicker eyebrows then i consult with my doctor then he told me about brow effect which is make eyebrow thicker and grow. now i personally use it and i feels superior. Brow Effect is a product that really works and creates permanent change.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 24, 2014)

Peppermint Oil is amazing!


----------



## anney (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey thanks to all, great tips you are sharing hare.

But what is the root cause of thin eyebrows?


----------

